# Fall festival in tn



## chukky (Nov 7, 2004)

Here!!! In tennessee
we are excited about our: Cedar rock fall farm opening next saturday sept.27
just a few days after first day of fall!!!!
This is 2nd anniversary of the fall event!!! A few years ago,our town did'nt have a fall festival!!!! But,last year cedar rock farm hosted an event!!!
Now, i look forward evry year for it........
Pott's farm had hosted fall events until few years ago,they were too cheap!!
That's o.k. I had more fun @cedar rock fest!!!!!!!!!!

Anyone,near middle tennessee area check it out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

That sounds really cool. I can't make it because of vacation, but that sounds neat. I need to determine if Knoxville has a fall festival.

There's a pumpkin patch (or two) around and I am hoping they'll be open soon.


----------

